# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  بدست آوردن اطلاعات IP

## Ariyan

آیا راهی برای بدست آوردن اطلاعات یک IP مانند آی پی یا نام ISP و کشور-شهر صاحب آن آی پی وجود دارد؟
اگر بله ، چگونه؟؟؟

----------


## mnajafi

www.whois.sc

----------


## houtanal

ripe.net
...

----------


## eol_knoxwille

سلام 
بابا این کار چیه  .... آیپی می خوای واسه چی 
ببین یه پیشنهادی می کنم اول برو برنامه نویسی بخون خوب بعد برو آیپی در بیار

----------


## MARAL1366

سلام
اگر ممکنه به من بگویید که 1)سیستم عامل NOVELLوUNIX وWIN وLINUXوLINDOWSکدامیک برای LANو کدامیک برای WANبکار میرود؟؟؟؟؟؟
2NFS-NGNOS-GNOS-NOS-UPSH اگر ممکنه این اصطلاحات را کمی توضیح دهید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

به آن می کوشیم که تواناییم سرچشمه توان ما گنجینه درون ماست

----------


## MARAL1366

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

   سلام
کسی نیست که این جواب ما رو بده
پس حداقل بهم یه سایت فارسی بگویید تا انواع هابها را داشته باشد
مرسی

----------


## mahdisj

> 2NFS-NGNOS-GNOS-NOS-UPSH اگر ممکنه این اصطلاحات را کمی توضیح دهید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


دیکشنری اصطلاحات شبکه : http://www.tiam.ir/techaz.html

----------


## فاطمه بینش

یه مرجع در مورد پروتوکل هلی موبایل می خوام.با تشکر

----------


## cisco-ms

عزیز سیستم عامل هیچ ارتباطی به wan,lan ندارد.سیستم عامل به زبون ساده بهت یک مدل سرویس میده.توی wan,lanمدل سخت افزارهایی که استفاده میکنی مهم که هر کدوم هم os خودشون رو دارند.

----------


## آیدین-جوان

سلام یه جایی می خوام که با دادن IP افراد شهرشون رو به من بده

----------


## Ariyan

> www.whois.sc


 


> ripe.net


 ممنون از توجهتون.



> سلام 
> بابا این کار چیه  .... آیپی می خوای واسه چی 
> ببین یه پیشنهادی می کنم اول برو برنامه نویسی بخون خوب بعد برو آیپی در بیار


 یک نظر کاملاً احمقانه و بی ربط به موضوع .
در ضمن من برنامه نویسی میدونم (احتمالاً بیشتر از شما)



> یه مرجع در مورد پروتوکل هلی موبایل می خوام.با تشکر


 اینجا جاش نیست!



> سلام یه جایی می خوام که با دادن IP افراد شهرشون رو به من بده


 ip2country.esymbian.info
domaintools.com
domainshuff.com
و دیتابیسهای  IP2Location

----------

